# Ruby Quest [Violent Imagery Warning]



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

IT'S CREEPYPASTA TIME AGAIN FOLKS AND BOY IS THIS A FANTASTIC ONE
It was mentioned in my other thread, The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing, so I decided to check it out. I don't think I could've been happier that I did, it was phenomenal. 

Originally, it was a "game" thread on /tg/ where the users picked the route/actions they wanted Ruby to do. Someone compiled it all into a flash narrative with only the choices Weaver, the creator, picked. It is *NSFW. Strong language, body horror, violence, blood, gore, and some sexual themes are included.*

You need to have a FurAffinity account to view it in all of its entirety, I think, since it's marked as Mature due to its contents. It's worth it, though. Absolutely worth it. It's 9 chapters and I think it took me 6 hours to read through. I drew some fanart for it, but I'll use nice pretty fanart instead of my junky ones.

*Ruby Quest*


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 9, 2014)

Jesus crist,
WHY DOES SHE HAVE THREEE EYEEESSESD!?!?!?!??!

But i do like me some creepypasta...
*target acquired*

Wait , YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO SEE THIS IMAGE!?' 
WHAT IS THIS BLASPHEMY!?!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Jesus crist,
> WHY DOES SHE HAVE THREEE EYEEESSESD!?!?!?!??!
> 
> But i do like me some creepypasta...
> *target acquired*



B) You'll find out if you read it.


----------



## nekosync (Apr 9, 2014)

I wish I could read it without registering. D:

EDIT: I signed up but it still says I can't read it. ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I wish I could read it without registering. D:



I know it's a total pain; the other place I found it stopped after chapter 1. I can try to find somewhere else that's archived it? Also I'm thinking of posting this to the NL board since literally no one is going to see it here and this DESERVES attention even though it's 4 years old. It really, really deserves it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AH I FOUND WHERE ALL 9 PARTS ARE ON NOT-FA
whispers I'm crossposting screw this


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

lol I read this a while ago! I didnt even realize it was animal crossing themed until red came in

I found it from some fanart maya kern drew! :>


----------



## nekosync (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope I don't get nightmares reading this, lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

the mods are literally going to rip me to shreds but i posted the non-registered link in the new thread in the actual active board!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 9, 2014)

Browse
Search
▼ Community
▼ Support
Register | Log in

Spring Update

*System Message
You are not allowed to view this image.
*


Advertising | Site Donations | Twitter | Facebook | Terms of Service | Submission Agreement | Acceptable Upload Policy

Fur Affinity is ? 2005-2014 Ferrox Art LLC

12441 Users online ? 1636 guests and 10805 registered Server Local Time: April 9th, 2014 10:05 
Page generated in 0.013 seconds [ 37.8% PHP, 62.2% SQL ] (11 queries)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 WHYYYYYY
I WANT TO READ DISSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 11, 2014)

Theres a few things i hate in this world.
Fat ba****ds
Being woken up
And creepypastas among others

Apart from a few, theyre just failures attempting to scare me, and failing miserably.


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 14, 2014)

Wait, there's a jumpscare in RubyQuest?? I don't recall it.

Also, reading NanQuest, I prefer RQ. Every time I'm like "ohhh maybe THIS will be Nan's lifelong partner like Tom" they're ripped to shreds :|


----------

